# How to "Float" a witches spell book



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very clever idea. Love the floating effect here.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Another cool tutorial. Your haunt was indeed magical this year.


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice !


----------



## Figtreejohn (Aug 21, 2008)

oooh that is sweet!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks great, love your Coven and floating spell book


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

The coven is built with 2x4s and metal simpson brackets. It's covered in 4mil black plastic that is covered with scene setters. It's more simple than it sounds. The coven usually goes up in one day. I took it all down in about 4 hours this year.


----------



## nightcast (Sep 8, 2011)

nice effect. wil keep this idea in mind, thanks


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

That is so cool!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Rebar is cheap too. Bending it, kinda hard unless you have a fire hydrant handy.


----------



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Cool idea. That's a lot of good work that you've done there!


----------



## lksmart (Jul 22, 2009)

LT Scare, love the idea! Do you happen to have any pictures showing the hidden parts of the set up? I'm having a bit of difficultly understanding how you did it just based on the instructions.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

I've already dismantled the Coven, but I'll take a pic of the rebar today and post it tonight. I think that should help you envision the setup.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Sorry this took so long to post, but we were busy dismantling and storing the haunt. My poor neighbors saw the wood come out of back yard storage on Labor day weekend and the last of the haunt disappear the Sunday after Thanksgiving. Crazy.

This is the rebar that I shaped for the Spell Book. The book, of course, covers the loop end of the rebar, which is angled to display the book to the TOTs. The rebar mounts in a hole in the far right corner of a horizontal support - behind the cauldron stirring witch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Good stuff! Love the idea and the pics.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Thanks. Hope you find it helpful for something in your haunt.


----------

